# Format Laptop and Clean Install Windows



## Ichabod

Are you trying to format your laptop and reinstall windows and you have a choice of a floppy disk or cdrom, but not both at the same time? It's tricky. I just did it and it wasn't easy. Here's the way I finally did it: 

l. On my desktop pc made what I call a "Format disk" containing fdisk.exe, format.com, and command.com. Used this to boot the laptop, run "fdisk", then "format c:/s". (I found that not every version of format will support the /s switch). I was then able to boot the laptop from its own hd and it would recognize both the a: and c: drives. 

2. I located on my desktop pc and added to my "Format disk" the following files: 

HIMEM.SYS 
MSCDEX.EXE 
OAKCDROM.SYS (your cdrom drive may need a different driver) 
VIDE-CDD.SYS 
EDIT.COM (because I wound up making changes to the following to get them to work) 

Then use Notepad to create an AUTOEXEC.BAT file containing the following line: 

MSCDEX/D:MSCD001 (those are zeroes) 

and a "CONFIG.SYS" file with the following lines: 

DEVICE=HIMEM.SYS 
DEVICE=C:OAKCDROM.SYS/D:MSCD001 

(For me this second line worked with no spaces. Most sources I have seen show a space after sys) (your cdrom may need a different driver) Make sure that the D:MSCD001 appear exactly the same in autoexec.bat and config.sys. 

3. Copy these files from the a: to the c: directory of the laptop. Power down, remove the floppy drive, install the cdrom drive. On power up the cdrom drive will be recognized as drive d if you do all the above correctly. Then just insert your windows cd in drive d, and change to the d: prompt, then type "setup". That's all there is to it. Just be aware that your cdrom drive may need a different DOS driver. Your laptop would be the best source of the correct driver. Also, go to google and search for "MSCD001" for more info. 

Good luck.

Norman aka Ichabod


----------



## rndog5

thank you, you mentioned that you have a choice between floppy disk or cdrom. I don't have that option the options on my bios are diskette which i don't have on the computer and hard drive. Did you put a diskette in your lap top when you rebooted.
you also talk of "Format disk" containing fdisk.exe, format.com, and command.com, where did you find these files? 
I'm some what of a novice when it comes to these things. Thank you for your help.


----------



## rndog5

I tried and it still give me the invalid system disk error. How can i get the computer to read these files from cd-rom. What are my other alternatives. If i buy an A drive will the computer see it. I can't get past the first screen. Thanks for the help

Rich


----------



## Ichabod

Please post what kind of computer, drives available, and what version of Windows you are trying to install. If you only have a CDROM drive try this: With the computer off place the Windows CD into the drive, turn the machine on and go into BIOS and change first boot device to CDROM. The computer should boot from the CD and you will be on your way.


----------



## rndog5

its a Dell CP latitude M166st. The only drives available are the hard drive and the cd-rom drive. I dont have an A drive. I'm trying to install Windows ME. I tried to change bios boot settings to cd-rom but the only options it gives me are diskette or hard drive.


----------



## Lurker1

Hi rndog5 

Unfortunately you system does not support booting from a Cdrom. The easyest thing to do would be to buy a floppy drive from Dell and a cable that will allow it to connect to the external port in the back. Then you can have access to the floppy disk and cdrom at the same time. You will need a ( ME or 98) boot disk (Floppy) to load the drivers for the cd rom so that it can be accessed. BOL


----------



## rndog5

does it have to be external, i can get a floppy for 20 bucks on ebay that is interchangable with the cd rom drive.


----------



## Lurker1

No you can buy the internal one if you are sure that it is compatable with the Dell. But Dell sells a cable that will hook up to the internal drive (when it is outside) so that it can be used at the same time as the cdrom. This makes loading the cdrom drivers easier as you can just use the operating systems load floppy disk.


----------



## rndog5

thank you


----------



## gilmore03

for some reason i dont have alot of those files when i serched for them????


----------

